# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم الساجيم (Sagem) مساعدة :  ممكن طريقة فك شبكة sagem x6-2

## lakhdardev

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ممكن طريقة لفك شبكة sagem x6-2
لاأملك ولا بوكس 
هل يوجد طريقة الله يحفظكم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## lane

helpЯ не понимаю что приосходит

----------

